# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > 3DMonstr Forum >  Met the founder today!

## yuppicide

I've been in the market for a 3D printer for awhile. So, I'm coming back from lunch today and I spot my building maintenance guy. He asked if I met the new neighbors and I said no and asked what they do. Turns out it was Ben and Will from 3D Monstr!

All day I couldn't get it out of my head. I only had a few hours left of work, but every fiber in my being just wanted to go next door and chat. After work I talked to Ben for awhile about the printer, it's resolution, and about printing materials, among other things.

He suggested maybe I get my feet wet with a consumer model before I jump into a prosumer unit like the 3D Monstr.

Sorry I can't offer you anything more than you probably already know, but I figured I'd just say that Ben was a super nice guy. I'll be keeping an eye on the space next door.. you can bet if I hear some noise I'm gonna run over and see if something is printing.  :Smile: 

Heck, I almost wanted to ask if he wanted a volunteer on the weekends or for a bit after I got out of work. I could probably learn a lot hanging around there.

Anyway, I thought it useful to register to a website for when I do buy a printer one day.

----------


## Eddie

I've had the chance to meet him as well.  Very down to earth guy.  I talked to him a bit at the Inside 3D Printing Conference in NY.  He offered to get a beer with Brian and I after the expo was over, but we never got around to it.  The 3D Monstr is a very interesting and intriguing machine.

----------


## yuppicide

Hah.. must be a re-occuring theme. I took was offered a beer.

What interests me is that they'll be right next door to my office. There's a hacker space I know of, but it's kind of a far drive for me. They've got a 3D printer (and a laser I think), but I wouldn't be there often enough to really get to know the people.

----------

